
In the future, office design plans will prioritize employee wellness - apress
https://www.wellandgood.com/good-advice/office-design-ideas-wellness/
======
Mobius01
One important and increasingly proven aspect of employee wellness is to simply
offer 100% remote working. Significantly cheaper, environmentally friendly and
likely to provide more wellness benefits than any corporate facility.

